# [suche] Photoshop Plugins – Tesafilm + zerissenes Papier



## Pusteblume (9. Oktober 2004)

Hallo zusammen!
Kennt jemand von euch solche Photoshop Plugins wie
Tesafilm und zerissenes Papier? Gibt es sowas als Werkzeugspitzen?
Ich meine das ich mal davon gehört habe, bin aber leider noch nicht fündig geworden.
Vielleicht hat hier jemand schon mal mit solchen Werkzeugspitzen gearbeitet?
*help*

LG Pusteblume


----------



## Receiver (9. Oktober 2004)

Selbst ist der Mann!
such mal im Forum, das Thema gabs schon mal. Zwar nicht als PlugIn oder Werkzeugspitze, sondern als Tutorial...

Gruß,
Christian


----------



## Pusteblume (9. Oktober 2004)

ich weiß das es sowas als Tutorial gibt. Aber ich suche sowas als Plugin.
Wie hat z.B. die Post diese Printwerbung gemacht, wo teilweise zerissene Briefe mit Tesa wieder zusammengeklebt waren? Ich glaub nicht das die Agentur das mit einem Tutorial gemacht hat. Oder etwa doch   

Gruß Pusteblume


----------



## ShadowMan (9. Oktober 2004)

Gibt es diese Printwerbung zufällig auch online damit man sich mal anschauen könnte was du genau meinst?

Ich würde, wenn es um so was geht, immer zur Digitalkamera greifen...   
Ein realistischeres Ergebnis wirst du mit PS nämlich niemals erzielen.

Gruß,
Manuel ;-]


----------



## Sebastian Wramba (9. Oktober 2004)

Zum Thema Tesafilm gibt's hier ein schönes Tutorial von dubtastic: http://www.dubtastic.com/tutorials/tape/tape.html

... und zu dem zerrissenen Papier kann ich eigentlich nur sagen: selbst machen und einscannen!


----------



## extracuriosity (9. Oktober 2004)

Hier gibt´s, was du suchst.

http://www.autofx.com/dreamsuite/effect_pages/tape.html


----------



## Pusteblume (9. Oktober 2004)

erstmal danke euch allen  

@ ShadowMan
ich hab nach der Printwerbung vergeblich im Netz gesucht. Leider nix gefunden.
Das Tesa sah jedenfalls ziemlich echt aus.

Ich werde das Tutorial versuchen was der Sebastian vorgeschlagen hat. Mal sehen ob es was wird. Jedenfalls sind meine Ansprüche ziemlich hoch. Schließlich soll das Tape auch echt aussehen


----------



## Receiver (10. Oktober 2004)

Haha! Also dieses Tape von autofx sieht ja mal derbe unrealistisch aus. und dafür dann auch noch 50$ zu verlangen. Naja, wers hat. Ich würde das dann wirklich eher selber machen. Is umsonst, und sieht besser aus.
Ich kenn mich jetzt im Bereich "Werkzeugspitzen erstellen" nicht so aus, aber wäre es denn nicht möglich den Tesafilm einmal zu erstellen, und das ganze dann als Werkzeugspitze zu speichern?


----------



## McAce (10. Oktober 2004)

*Re: [suche] Photoshop Plugins – Tesafilm + zerissenes Papier*

Klar die Form kannst du als Werkzeugspitze abspeichern

Einfach zeichnen Schwarz Weiß und dann unter Bearbeiten Eigene Form festlegen
oder so ähnlich habe PS gerade nicht auf.

Dann mußt du nur die Farbe und etwas Struktur reinbringen.


----------



## Leola13 (11. Oktober 2004)

Hai,

für Tesa schau mal hier .
Ein Tut für Papier gibt es hier und ein Blick bei deviantart wirkt Wunder :

Tesa  

Papier 

Mit ein bißchen Suchen  (im Forum ) und bei deviantart findest Du noch mehr.

... und wenn alles nicht Deinen Geschmack trifft dann : DigiCam oder Scanner

Ciao Stefan


----------



## Das Erik (13. Oktober 2004)

oder sonst guck dir das mal an

http://www.ulf-theis.de/tutorials/photoshop/misc/tut_scotch_tape.php


----------

